# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Afvallen: Ben ik wel goed bezig?

## Talitha

hallo allemaal, 

Ik ben nu al een tijdje bezig om af te vallen, ik heb de laatste tijd veel informatie over afvallen bekeken en nu vroeg ik me af of ik wel goed bezig ben.

Wat ik op een dag eet:

s`ochtends 2 boterhammen (volkoren) met 1 kop koffie broodbeleg 20+ kaas of rookvlees of iets dergelijks. geen boter of heel weinig.

s`middags 2 boterhammen (volkoren) met 1 glas melk

tussen door 1 appel

avondeten aardappels groente en vlees, geen jus

s`avonds yoghurt en 1 appel

na half 9 eet ik niet meer , verder drink ik over de hele dag 2 liter water

ik sport elke dag ongeveer een half uur waarin ik buikspier oefeningen en oefeningen voor mijn benen doe ook fiets ik nog dus het zal wel iets langer dan een half uur zijn.

als iemand ervaring heeft met afvallen of opmerkingen heeft over mijn aanpak van afvallen, laat het dan aub weten

bijvoorbaat bedankt voor de reacties 
groetjes Talitha

----------


## Marie

Beste Talitha
Op zich lijkt je lijstje me heel verstandig.
Of het echt voldoende is voor jou hangt niet alleen af van hoeveel je eet, maar van meer factoren.
Bv hoe groot je bent , wat voor werk je doet, of je veel beweging krijgt, of je verder gezond bent.
Dat kan dus voor iedereen anders zijn.

Misschien heb je wat aan de eetwijzer op deze site?http://www.overgewicht.nl/index1.html

----------


## Supero

Hallo Talitha,


Lijstje ziet er heel goed uit, maar toen ik naar diëtiste gegaan ben enige tijd geleden, mocht ik &#39;s morgens maar 1 boterham eten. Ik moest dan wel rondom 10 uur en tussendoortje eten (stukje fruit of yoghurt).

----------


## Marie

Dat bedoel ik dus.
Laatste keer dat ik bij een dietiste liep moest ik zes boterhammen per dag eten.
en ik houd helemaal niet van brood.  :Wink:

----------


## Rob 2

Ik eet zelf Wasa en rijstecrackers. Dat is de helft aan calorieën vergeleken met een volkoren boterham. Dus daar kun je wat meer van eten. Verder is het belangrijk dat je twee fruit en voldoende groente binnen krijgt. Groenten, behalve bonen, bevatten zeer weinig calorieën en kun je dus heel veel van eten. Aardappels niet meer dan 180 gram per dag van nemen, bevatten namelijk wel veel calorieën. Veel water/thee drinken. Groene thee helpt bij afvallen en rode pepers/sambal is goed om je verbranding te bevorderen. Tel je calorieën per dag en als je eens wat minder gegeten hebt, of veel gesport, dan kan je makkelijk een keertje nog iets lekkers erbij nemen. Honger of trek heb ik geen last van gehad, maar ik schep dus wel heel veel wortels, bloemkool, sla, etc. op mijn bord. En langzaam eten natuurlijk.
Ben zelf al 5 weken bezig en inmiddels 7 kilo afgevallen (85 naar 78). Daarbij wel veel sporten, zo&#39;n 8 uur pittig fietsen per week en vaak wandelen. Ik ben 1.75 lang en mijn streefgewicht is 71 kilo.
Aangezien je van alles wat minder eet, raad ik je wel aan mulitvitamine pillen te slikken, zodat je toch de benodigde stoffen binnenkrijgt.
Calorieën tellen kun je heel makkelijk met behulp van het excel programma dat je op deze page kunt downloaden: http://users.skynet.be/snoopy/
De voedingsmeter op http://www.becel.nl is ook erg handig.
Succes ermee&#33;

----------


## Marie

Als je wasa of rijstkrackers eet en je eet er meer van krijg je ook meer beleg binnen.
Het is een fabeltje dat deze produkten lichter zouden zijn dan brood.
Een stevige volkorenboterham heeft per 100 gr nauwelijks meer calorieën terwijl je meer calorieën verbruikt bij de vertering ervan.
Volkorenbrood zorgt ook voor een eerder gevoel van verzadiging.

----------


## Rob 2

Hoi Marie,
Je hebt gelijk wat aantal calorieën betreft. Daar heb ik me wat in vergist. Maar per sneetje wint Wasa het wel van een boterham. Natuurlijk moet je altijd oppassen dat je beleg niet veel calorieën bevat en zeker nooit dik opsmeren. Maar zo&#39;n cracker beleg ik nu eenmaal makkelijker zonder boter en zelfs zonder beleg vind ik ze lekker. Een boterham wordt dan al gauw een droge hap, waardoor je meer boter en/of beleg nodig hebt.

----------


## Marie

grijns dat vind ik nu juist van wasa.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sr

Iedereen heeft een dagelijks calorie verbruik, bereken dat, en ga daar 500 cals onderzitten. Dan zal je afvallen, crashdieeten helpen tijdelijk, ons lichaam past zich weer aan gaat op de reserve-(spaar)stand. Gevolg is dat je amper wat eet en niet meer afvalt, ga je weer meer eten dan komt het 2x zo hard terug..

Ik zie ook geen vetten in je dieet staan? onverz. vetten zijn essentieel, ze houden het hormoon leptine hoog, welke een grote invloed op de vetverbranding heeft, ze zijn nodig voor je organen, hebben een gunstige invloed op je cholestrol, hart en bloedvaten.

Ik zou me dieet aanpassen aan 40% koolhydraten, 40% eiwitten en 20% vetten. vervang brood door zilvervlies rijst waar mogelijk en aardappelen ook door rijst. neem als vlees soorten als kip en biefstuk. als vis neem je zalm, koolvis, tonijn, enz.

Noteer in het begin alles wat je eet en bereken op hoeveel cals je komt, hoeveel kh, eiwitten en vetten. Na een tijd is je nieuwe voedingspatroon je eigen en weet je exact wat te eten. Deze manier van dieeten is vele malen effectiever en gezonder.

Cardio doe je op je nuchtere maag en dan minimaal 30 min, liefst een uur.. bv. een uur op de hometrainer, dan douchen en 20 min. later je eerste maaltijd.

----------


## Vaakje

Ik wil me ook gaan storten op het gezondere eten. Ik heb vooral problemen met regelmaat en vergeet heel vaak te eten. Wat voor sporten doen jullie zoal erbij en wat eten jullie dan op een dag? Ik ben 1.69 en wil graag 70 kilo wegen. Ik geloof dat ik nu 75 tot 80 kilo weeg. Maar weet je wat een probleem is bij mij? Als ik lijn val ik als eerste af in m´n gezicht. En laat ik daar nou van die schattige wangetjes hebben met kuiltjes en al. Ik wil die niet kwijt&#33;&#33;&#33; Enige optie is nu dus sporten. Maar wat???? Ik probeer nu een beetje te zwemmen, maar de motivatie is niet helemaal optimaal ( en de zwembaden zijn nu ook gesloten voor de vakantie). 
Heeft iemand van jullie een advies??

----------


## sr

Het hoeft niet direct gezonder eten te zijn, maar bewuster eten. Wanneer je weet dat je afvalt wanneer je onder je dagelijkse calorie verbruik zit. Sporten hoeft nog niet eens, al is het natuurlijk een leuk extra en nog eens gezond. Zelfs op junkfood kan je afvallen zolang je onder je verbruik zit, alleen stel jezelf dan wel de vraag of je gezond bezig bent. Meestal kunnen een paar kleine aanpassingen in het dieet van de meeste al wonderen doen. Het slechtste wat je kan doen is een crashdieet, amper meer iets eten.

mbt. cardio> probeer 30-60 min. op nuchtere maag te fietsen, stevig wandelen, hardlopen, roeien.. Na je inspanning ga je lekker douchen en tot aan het einde van je inspanning en je ontbijt laat je 30 min, zitten.. zo zal je de rest van de dag een hogere verbranding hebben.

succes&#33;&#33;

----------


## hERMAN52

Beste Talitha,
Wat belangrijk is dat je weet wat je eet, Je moet op de verpakking altijd kijken wat erin zit aan vette suikers enz,Zo dat je bewust wordt van de voeding stoffen die je binnen krijgt. 20 + kaas bestaat b.v uit 20% vet , staan een hoop mensen niet bij stil en zoek is uit hoeveel kcal. een glas melk is , ik weet het wel maar je moet zelf op onderzoek uitgaan en leren. koop b.v een cal. boekje staan alle eten op volgorde in en je lees wat er precies inzit.
Als je wilt afvallen door sport moet je wel meer dan 30 min sporten , bij de eerste 30 min. val je namelijk niet af vanaf ongeveer 30min. ga je afvallen. Het is natuurlijk wel goed voor je conditie.
om te onthouden zeggen ll lange duur lage weerstand , je moet net onder het hijg nivo zitten. let op met vet eten dat raak je moeilijker kwijt dan suikers,
Als je meer kennis wil vergaren raad ik je aan het boek The truth about food- eerlijk over eten van Jll Fullerton- Smith te kopen.
Als je afvalt door een dieet verlies je ook spiermassa daardoor heb je ook weer minder calorieren nodig , dus je moet dan steeds minder gaan eten dat gaat dus niet , vandaar dat jojo effect dat kan je opvangen door spierversterkende oefeningen te gaan doen,
En als je sport om af tevallen moet je de grote spiergroepen trainen dat doe je met de crostrainer, roeiapparaat of fiets,
Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt,
Groetjes herman

----------


## pandabeer

Beste Talitha,

Wanneer je gaat afvallen kunnen diverse processen in je lichaam veranderen. Door een gewijzigd eetpatroon kan de bloedsuikerspiegel sterk gaan wisselen. Als deze daalt, dan vraagt je lichaam weer om voedsel, liefst voedsel met een zoet karakter en vaak ook ongeraffineerde koolhydraten. Precies het voedsel dat je wilt vermijden als je wilt afvallen.

Met mijn partner heb ik goede ervaring met acupunctuur als ondersteuning bij het afvallen. Met de acupunctuur - en de goede begeleidende adviezen van de arts die de acupunctuur deed - ging het stukken beter. Met bewust eten, juist bewegen, en acupuinctuur als ondersteuning is de beoogde 12 kilo eraf gegaan, en niet meer teruggekomen.

Misschien heb je hier iets aan. Ik hoop dat het ook jou lukt de kilo's kwijt te raken.

Pandabeer

----------


## marian1987

je moet eens proberen crackers te eten inplaats van brood daar zitten veel minder koolhydraten in. Bij mij werkt het in ieder geval wel success

----------


## loesdewater

eeey meid!

Je bent al op de goede weg ga zo door!
X Loes

----------

